
Rant: I hate how login buttons are hidden - rantrantrant
I get that you want people to sign up so you prominently display the option to do so.<p>But why does the link to log in have to be so small and hidden away in that corner?<p>Just sayin&#x27;...
======
hienyimba
haahaa. Just implemented something like that on my project -
[http://classroom.ng](http://classroom.ng) ... I guess the rationale is

1\. that the login is the less desired task at the moment. A true user will
always look for that button no matter how small 2\. but making it bigger could
distract signups ;-)

3\. Plus most of the time, after signing up, a user lands within the product
or given a link direct to login where the user gets hooked (hopefully), taking
us back to reason 1.

~~~
forgotpasswd3x
While I agree with your reasoning, it's still best to make it easy for users
to find what they need to locate.

On your site, changing the login and forgot password links to white helps them
stand out better against the background.

Example: [https://imgur.com/ATcpp8k](https://imgur.com/ATcpp8k)

------
gesman
Apple's buttons are well displayed, yet once i created an account and
confirmed all emails and what not - it still won't let me to download damn
free app, claiming that i "have't used my new account at store yet".

I am ok with small buttons as long as they work.

Make sure your backend actually works from this point on, not like apple's
piece of crap they couldn't put together.

------
veddox
Just yesterday three people in my family needed all of five minutes (if not
more) to find the button to log in to web.de webmail interface. They have a
homepage bursting with pictures and videos and all kinds of news junk you
really don't care about, but they do an incredibly good job of hiding what you
actually need. That's why I hate web interfaces.

------
JungleGymSam
Completely agree. What's worse is when services provide you a subdomain they
expect you to never forget it and always go there with no login link on the
homepage at all.

It's very strange to me.

